# IUI - is it worth it?



## ballerina (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi, I'm after some advice/opinions,

I just had my first unsuccessful IUI treatment and am now having a panic about the whole thing...

Post treatment I did some research and was quite surprised by how low the success rates are - do you think it's worth persevering or is it better to go straight to IVF as success rates are significantly higher?  I know it's far more expensive/invasive etc but worry that IUI could be a long process, and might never work.  On the surface no major issues with either of us so now worried nothing will work!


----------



## nichola81 (Jan 15, 2009)

firstly sorry to hear your iui didn't work.

i know the success rates are not very good, but i thankfully was a succes story.

last year I had 3 cycles, the 1st time didn't got ahead due to too many follices. 2nd BFN & the 3rd BFP = Twin boys

we have just started again, we are on cycle 1, day 18 due to have treatment on monday.

hang in there for a bit yet x


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi ballerina - its only natural to worry but it could be worth it.  My second go at IUI worked and now my twin boys are 9 weeks old! 
Try not to give up hope as your next go could be the one   

x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ballerina - Like you my 1st IUI did'nt work but I am not giving up I am currently on my 2ww got basted yesterday.  All the very best lovely and I   it works for the both of us xx


----------



## ballerina (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you ladies!  You've made me feel better (in between all the snivels!).  Will definitely give it another go and then see where we're at.  Lovely to hear success stories - twins boys all round!

Good luck Kathryn - fingers crossed it works.

x


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi there

Just another side of it....I had an unmedicated IUI which resulted in my DD, first time lucky! Now I am trying for baby number 2 and I am about to have 3rd IUI (medicated this time)....we also are unexplained.....good luck with whatever you decide  

Saskia x


----------



## ballerina (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry...me again...I meant to ask - for those who have had more than one IUI cycle - how long did you wait between goes?  Am not sure whether to try again immediately or have a month or two off.  Personal choice I know, but would be good to know what others have done.  

So lovely to hear good stories - thank you so much for replying! x


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi again....

I have been told that its best to wait a cycle between medicated IUI's, to allow your body to return to normal

HTH

Saskia x


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Saskia

Do you mind if i ask where you were told that it's best to wait a month between cycles please?
My clinic insist on doing it every month and I was told at the beginning that I was allowed one month off during that and that if I take another month off then they will stop the treatment permanently. I'm becoming increasingly doubtful of my clinics aptitude with all the different versions of things I'm reading here!

Thanks

Deliadoll


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Ballerina

I'm sorry I just asked my own question and never even responded to your question - I'm totally selfish!

To give a balanced view for you I must admit I've just had my fourth attempt and am obviously very disappointed and disillusioned with my lack of success with IUI. However I did get a BFP on my first attempt, although this didn't last long unfortunately. 

What I would say Ballerina is that given the choice again, I would still do the before moving to IVF. Although it's not a walk in the park I do think it's easier on you than IVF and I'm still hopeful that one of my two remaining IUI attempts will work.

Good luck whatever you decide!!!! Hope you have your little baby soon!

hugs
delia doll


----------



## widdle (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am new on this forum! But have been lurking lots over the last month... I'm in same boat as you ballerina. We are unexplained infertility and have just done our first IUI and period has arrived today    I still think it's worth carrying on though. The odds of conceiving over 3 cycles of IUI are pretty good really, and it's much less invasive than IVF. And it doesn't waste too much time... only another 3 months in my case. 

Our clinic (Nottingham QMC) say you can get started straight away in the next cycle. They've been excellent and I've heard nothing but positive feedback, so I'm going to trust them on it. Am going to ring in the morning and hopefully book in for next week.

Lots of luck to you whatever you decide.

Will probably start posting over here now, so looking forward to getting to know you all and hopefully seeing lots of positive outcomes. Lovely to read the positive stories on this thread!
xx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

sorry your first attempt didn't work even though IUI didn't work for me i ave read alot of positive things and some ave even got  it works on some women and not on others wer rnow considering IVF has we only had 3 attempsof IUI  on the (NHS) good luck in what ever u decide 
at our clinic (Derby City) we were allowed to do IUI straight after each other but i took one month off just to let my body settle down a little


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hun,

I'm sorry that the first IUI didn't work for you and you are feeling doubtful. You prob need to go with your gut instinct on what is right for you but here's my tuppenceworth...

Our clinic did each month back to back for IUI and many do, are you NHS? 
I think it is worth sticking at for a bit - but only you know what is right for you. Every months brings you somewhere closer to achieving your goal and IUI as with IVF etc can take a few attempts to be successful. Are you on strong meds?
We had male & female issues and got BFP success 1st time (sadly she never made it to be alive with us - see footnote) but 6months after I gave birth to her I had IUI again same meds as before and much to our shock BFP - lil one is asleep up stairs - so it can happen hun. 

Keep the faith, keep hope and most of all keep calm - I do have a wonky belief that if you truly think it won't work, some how it does!

Good luck and hope success is with you soon!


Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning everyone xx

Widdle - Like you so sorry your 1st IUI did not work but stick with it, I am   We had our 3rd IUI last week and I am currently on the dreaded 2ww.  I think the main thing is to keep positive  and look after yourself.  I   that all of us will get our BFP soon xxxx


----------



## ballerina (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello,

Our clinic (ACU at UCH) doesn't seem to have any real guidelines and they seem to leave it up to us to decide....which is hard as we don't know what's best!  I think I need to go back for a consultation to help decide - but have definitely decided to have a break this month.  I rang to tell them BFN and they said it was upto me if I wanted another consultation or just to get straight on with another dose of clomid, but I think some clinics insist either way, which in a way is more helpful.  Was feeling really positive, but then been a bit down over the weekend so think emotionally it'd do me good to have a month off.  I had clomid and IUI and got too many follicles so had to have two extracted so am also thinking that maybe I don't need clomid if that happens!  Extraction was a bit uncomfortable and an extra £400 so want to avoid that again if possible!

Kathryne - good luck - dreaded 2ww is the worst part I think...every day just drags so badly doesn't it?!

xx


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ballerina - To be honest I am finding this 2ww not too bad but I have been keeping busy.  I can't advise you on wether to go straight back into your treatment as our IUI treatment was unmedicated.  The only thing i will say is that my cycle went from 28 days to 19 during my 1st two cycles but we had a month off during Christmas and my cycle went back to a normal 28 days which I have to be honest made me feel better about doing this cycle.


----------



## sheenah (Feb 22, 2006)

hi ballerina
good luck with your nxt iui's, i got my bfn with 1st iui last week. i know its hard but we must try and stay positive and hope for our bfp's.  this site really helps and lots of girls get there longed for posiive result.  unfortunately i have cysts on my ovaries so have to give tment a miss this month. best of luck for the future
sheena x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My IUI's were also unsuccessful  

To be fair though the first time the follies were too small and the second time there were too many!

I think there is a 10% chance of success with IUI and to be honest mine were just as stressfull and IVF.

xxx


----------

